# Four Poster Bed plans?



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Greetings-Looking for information, plans, etc. (for free or for purchase) on making a California-King four-poster bed. Something like here: http://www.potterybarn.com/products/farmhouse-canopy-bed/popup/more-views.html but with the bottom being a platform bed with drawers (probably six to a side.)

Any ideas?


----------



## Amosjones (Apr 11, 2010)

check out www.knockoffwood.blogspot.com
she's got a 4 poster plan and a captains bed plan that you could combine.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

please let me know what you find? I want to make a cali. king for me and my wife and my daughter this queen isn't cutting it no more. This would be a big help.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

It seems like you could get enough info of off that site to design your own in sketch up. They have the dimensions, tons of pictures, etc…. Granted I don't have a creative bone in my body, so I have to rely heavily on plans, but it seems this info below is basically a plan w/o step by step directions. Good luck!

Details
Full
Canopy Bed Overall: 59" wide x 81" long x 80" high
Headboard: 50" high x 4.5" thick
Footboard: 21" high x 4.5" thick
Clearance under headboard, footboard: 7" high
Clearance from side rails to floor: 7" high
Queen
Canopy Bed Overall: 66" wide x 86" long x 80" high
Headboard: 50" high x 4.5" thick
Footboard: 21" high x 4.5" thick
Clearance under headboard, footboard: 7" 
Clearance from side rails to floor: 7" 
King
Canopy Bed Overall: 82" wide x 86" long x 80" high
Headboard: 50" high x 4.5" thick
Footboard: 21" high x 4.5" thick
Clearance under headboard, footboard: 7" 
Clearance from side rails to floor: 7" 
Cal. King Bed
Canopy Bed Overall: 78" wide x 90" long x 80" high
Headboard: 50" high x 4.5" thick
Footboard: 21" high x 4.5" thick
Clearance under headboard, footboard: 7" 
Clearance from side rails to floor: 7"


----------

